# Self diagnostic trouble codes / error codes



## supergabe954 (Jun 14, 2017)

Greetings!

I wanted to share this factory bulletin of error codes, diagnostics and recommended fixes. I got this when I ordered a repair manual for my 2011 335d. This should come in handy for everyone. Although I don't understand all the techy stuff, I hope it helps someone...

Just information sharing... 

Gabe
South Florida


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Whoah! 524 pages! Saved. It'll be interesting to learn how useful is so much information.

I can't imagine how some of the described errors are generated. "Self-diagnosis" is misleading as I noticed a number or error codes for symptoms that could be caused by failure of numerous components.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks


----------

